# bei Integer mehr stellen als nötig ausgeben - 0006



## Sashman (12. Aug 2005)

suchfunktion hab ich schon benutzt, hab nix gefunden

wie kann ich von einem int selbst vorschreiben wie viele stellen ausgegeben werden
Z.B.:

```
...
int zahl = 6;
System.out.println( zahl.gibMehrStellenAus(5) );
...
```
und die ausgabe davon wäre dann
00006

da muss es doch schon ne einfache methode irgendwo geben, aber hab nix gefunden inner api
bitte keine komplizierte sache, weil ich das sonst auch anders lösen könnte

btw danke für die (wenn auch kurze) hilfe von gestern


----------



## Sky (12. Aug 2005)

NumberFormat


----------



## Sashman (12. Aug 2005)

halbe stunde angeguckt, nich gerafft
ich sehe, dass da genau die methode is die ich will: setMinimumIntegerDigits
aber keine ahnung wie ich das nutzen kann


----------



## Sky (12. Aug 2005)

```
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getIntegerInstance();
nf.setMinimumIntegerDigits(5);
nf.setGroupingUsed(false);

System.out.println(nf.format(zahl));
```


----------



## Sashman (12. Aug 2005)

ok hab dann danach gegooglet und es doch hingekriegt
aber das

nf.setGroupingUsed(false);

hätte ich jetzt noch gebraucht.
alles klar, danke schön!


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (12. Aug 2005)

Mit Decimalformat ist es eventuell einen Tick eleganter:

```
DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat( "00000" ); 
System.out.println( df.format(6) );
```

Seit Java 5.0 (bzw. 1.5) gibt es noch einfacher mit der statischen Methode "format" der Klasse String bzw. System.out.printf:


```
System.out.printf( "%05d" ,  6);
```

C-Programmierer werden sich da gleich heimisch fühlen


----------

